# you pick farm



## cnsranch (Sep 29, 2010)

Has anyone ever done a you pick farm and maybe had goat/cow milk,cheese, eggs,jams,honey forsale. Im not talking abt making a fortune but just putting my farm and animals to work so I can stay home to do it, I do alot of this stuff anyway. I would grow an abundance of things that I can grow well!
Anyone done this?whats your experiences and what would you do different, any ideas suggestions and ideas? Oh and I am looking into legal stuff on selling milk and the testing that must be done.
Thanks for your input!Sammi


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I think it is a great idea!!!!!!

I'd check around to see what a liability insurance policy would cost.


----------

